# Messerschmitt Me262 (1 Viewer)



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)

WNr.112372, yellow 7 of I./JG7
This aircraft was originally test-flown on 23 March 1945 and subsequently delivered to JG7. The British then captured it at Schleswig. Became AM51, now on static display Aerospace Museum at Cosford. Haven't seen the "x" on this air-plane before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jan 18, 2015)

Very odd paint job. This is how it was displayed by the RAF museum in 1976. 

It didn't look like that when captured at Schleswig. It was marked 'Red 2' with the number neatly applied on the nose over the JG 7 emblem which is still faintly visible. It also had the JG 7 RDV band and no X in front of the balkenkreuz. Instead there is an over painted number, probably a 2,4 or 7.

It is now more sympathetically restored as 'Yellow 4'. One colour, no mottle for those modellers who hate Luftwaffe mottling 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wreck

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Neubiberg Airfield, south of Munich.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Neubiberg Airfield, south of Munich.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2015)

Excellent couple of shots i haven't seen before....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2015)

Autobahn wrecks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)

04-01-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2015)

Like the 262's...


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2015)




----------



## JonOlsen (May 25, 2015)

Does any one know the W.Nr of the plane with the two guys standing in front of it? I think the camo is very similar to that of W.Nr. 500531 (the Me 262 lying on the trolley in the last photo, in front of the Heinkel 111). Both seem to be painted in an overall light green with big, blotchy mottles of a darker green color. Thoughts?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2015)

KG54 Neuburg Hptm Dittkowski


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 4, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)

I like that, new to me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2016)

Messerschmitt Me262B-1a what is known about this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## stona (Mar 13, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> Messerschmitt Me262B-1a what is known about this one?
> 
> 
> View attachment 338562



This is an Me 262 B-1a/U1 previously 'Red 9' of 10./NJG 11 now in British hands. The photograph was taken at Schleswig after some British markings and the recognition number 306, based on the W.Nr. 110306, were applied. The aircraft was armed with just two MG 151/20s.
It was later marked 'USA 2' and was collected by Watson's Whizzers on 19th June 1945. The Whizzers numbered it '999' and named it 'Ole Fruit Cake' and it was the only Me 262 night fighter shipped to the USA. It was numbered FE-610 then T2-610 and placed on display in Washington DC in August 1946.. It was eventually scrapped in the 1950s (at Cornell University).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2016)

Good info Steve.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2016)

Me 262A-1/U3 (reconnaissance version)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

Excellent, just got some decals for the U3 versions!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## stona (Apr 26, 2016)

There are some nice colour images of that aircraft (W.Nr.170056) fitted with the FuG 218 'Neptun' radar.
I hope nobody paid too much for that rather dodgy black and white one 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Wasn't that one a coloured in photo shop one?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wasn't that one a coloured in photo shop one?


There were a series of color photos taken of V056 when it was being evaluated by Allied personnel and Luftwaffe assistants. It seems that some B&W copies were made over the years (in publications and scheisters at auction sites)












By the way, note the unfinished metal on the starboard intake. This indicates the engine assembly had been replaced at some point after leaving the factory, as the new engines were installed unpainted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

NICE !


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2016)

Can you imagine what that A-2a/U2 would be worth today, had they saved it?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice clear shot..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

3 rd army find

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2016)

There is a nice write up in Luftwaffe im Focus #3 about the "landing" of the bomber Me 262 above. Evidently there were 2 Luftwaffe pilots prone in the nose as well as the pilot.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh, and also note the V303 machine in the left background of Waynes photo in post #46.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)

Known picture but with good resolution: Me262A-1a/U3 - ? - Marge - Lady Jess IV - n/a - 121443


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 2, 2016)

Trust me. That will buff right out. Honest.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2016)

Good one...


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2016)

Great shots...


----------



## stona (Oct 10, 2016)

There is another picture of the last aircraft (W.Nr.112385, 'yellow 8' of 3./JG 7) taken from the front port quarter, which shows damage to the port side, particularly engine nacelle, caused by 'friendly fire' from the airfield flak. You can just see some of this damage on the engine nacelle in the posted picture (a couple of holes in the nacelle, visible below the line of the outboard flap in the image).This aircraft was captured by US forces at an airfield between Stendal and Borstel on 15th April '45.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2016)

Good shots and good info.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## stona (Oct 11, 2016)

The second image has been really badly colourised 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## JonOlsen (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## JonOlsen (Oct 12, 2016)

On another forum I stumbled upon these photos of a machine belonging to 3.KG(j) 54 (Texas History Photo Collection - Page 2 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum). Evidently, it's B3+HL WNr. 110 943, and there's information about it in one of the Japo books. I assume that the individual aircraft letter "H" was in yellow and the "L" in black, but this is just an educated guess on my part. Any thoughts or information about this Me 262? I'm dying to know!...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2016)

JonOlsen said:


> Evidently, it's B3+HL WNr. 110 943, and there's information about it in one of the Japo books. I assume that the individual aircraft letter "H" was in yellow and the "L" in black, but this is just an educated guess on my part. Any thoughts or information about this Me 262? I'm dying to know!...


WkNmr. 110943 is an Me262A-1a, built at Schwäbisch-Hall, Hässantal Waldwerk - B3+HL "yellow H"
On 9 March 1945, it was damaged (account isn't clear if the damage was by ground fire or by enemy aircraft) and made an emergency landing at Kitzigen. It was flown by Lt. Bernhard Becker of 3./KG54.

The damage to the airframe was listed as 65% and doesn't show it being repaired or flown from that date onward and was eventually photographed by U.S. forces on 10 April 1945, when they took Kitzigen.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2016)

Wasn't that a late war version that folded up for easy storage?


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)

JonOlsen said:


> View attachment 354657
> 
> 
> On another forum I stumbled upon these photos of a machine belonging to 3.KG(j) 54 (Texas History Photo Collection - Page 2 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum). Evidently, it's B3+HL WNr. 110 943, and there's information about it in one of the Japo books. I assume that the individual aircraft letter "H" was in yellow and the "L" in black, but this is just an educated guess on my part. Any thoughts or information about this Me 262? I'm dying to know!...



Thought i had seen them before ....and i did in 2015, how time flies


----------



## JonOlsen (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you very much GrauGeist for that excellent information! Would you happen to have any thoughts about this Me 262's paint scheme? It's certainly unusual!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2016)

JonOlsen said:


> Thank you very much GrauGeist for that excellent information! Would you happen to have any thoughts about this Me 262's paint scheme? It's certainly unusual!


You're very welcome!

Regarding the camouflage, it is a very interesting scheme, but not surprising, as the Me262s toward the last 6 months of the war had some of the most unusal and non-standard schemes of all the Luftwaffe types (except for the night fighters). The pattern looks similar to the other Jabo units, especially ones from this Me262's block number.

I would hazard a guess that it has an RLM 82 pattern over an RLM 76 base, but the thin marbeling looks much darker and may be, perhaps a non-standard gray. The vertical stabilizer is also very interesting, the aircraft had not been in service long enough to have combat damage, but then again, it may have been damaged on the ground and replaced. However, it looks like it's actually painted a solid light color, and not bare metal.


----------



## JonOlsen (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you very much, Grau Geist  Your interpretation of the paint scheme sounds extremely convincing. One more detail I'm wondering about has to do with the rudder.The rudder appears to be a relatively dark color (RLM 81 or 83?). However, I think I can see the detached rudder trim tab, and it appears lighter than the main part of the rudder. Do you see this too?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2016)

The second photo in post #77 shows quite a bit, actually.

Look at the base of the rudder and you'll see the continuation of the camo scheme from the end of the fuselage. The upper portion of the rudder is hard to say what was going on. Now if you look at the joint of the horizontal stabilizer where it attaches to the vertical stabilizer, you'll see that it is camouflaged right up to the rivets. This is what's leading me to suspect that the vertical stabilizer was replaced. In those chaotic days, they were not going to take the time to mask off the vertical stabilizer from the horizontal stabilizer just to paint the vert. stab. a different color.

and if we look at other Jabo Me262s of the same block, they had varying camo schemes that tended to change at the vert. stab. - even the Bf109s and Fw190s did that also, why? I'm not sure...maybe it was harder to reach... 

Something that you may find interesting: back in the 1980's, I worked with a former SS Panzer Grenadier and he recollected how on a few separate occasions, during the last months of the war, nearby Luftwaffe units would come and barter for some of their camouflage paint. So some of these odd or off colors were are seeing on some of these late war aircraft may not even be RLM issued colors.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wasn't that a late war version that folded up for easy storage?



Oh, most definitely Jim......


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## stona (Oct 13, 2016)

JonOlsen said:


> View attachment 354657
> 
> 
> On another forum I stumbled upon these photos of a machine belonging to 3.KG(j) 54 (Texas History Photo Collection - Page 2 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum). Evidently, it's B3+HL WNr. 110 943, and there's information about it in one of the Japo books. I assume that the individual aircraft letter "H" was in yellow and the "L" in black, but this is just an educated guess on my part. Any thoughts or information about this Me 262? I'm dying to know!...



The original posts cover it pretty well. There is an alternative timeline, that Becker didn't make the emergency landing near Kitzingen, but that he made a practice flight from Giebelstadt to Kitzingen between 0955 and 1105. The aircraft was later crashed by an unknown pilot of 2./KG(J) 54. The result was the same.
Dan O'Connell mentions the code was 'yellow H'.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2016)

Dan O'Connel has a well researched book that covers the entire production log of the Me262 from the V1 to the very end - including airframes that were never completed and ones that were destroyed on the assembly line by Allied bombing


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## JonOlsen (Oct 14, 2016)

Snautzer, the Me 262 in the last photo you posted looks like "White 34" with its dark replacement nose section. This is my the first time I've seen that photo!


----------



## JonOlsen (Oct 14, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Something that you may find interesting: back in the 1980's, I worked with a former SS Panzer Grenadier and he recollected how on a few separate occasions, during the last months of the war, nearby Luftwaffe units would come and barter for some of their camouflage paint. So some of these odd or off colors were are seeing on some of these late war aircraft may not even be RLM issued colors.



Fascinating information! Really makes you wonder...


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

Messerschmitt Me 262 German jet fighter | World War Photos

View attachment 354858
Fifth prototype Me 262 V5


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

_262_at_Autobahn


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

Me 262 gesprengt im Waldwerk


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2016)

Man.....if only some of those guys were thinking of the future

Bill: "Hey Bill, do you think we should save a couple dozen of these?"
Bill: "I don't know Bill, there's an awful lot of them laying around. I'll ask Bill. Hey Bill, are we saving any of 
these what could one day be priceless artifacts?"
Bill: "Nope, head Bill said no one will care about these in the future"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)

Me262A-1a - ? - Doris - Jabo Bait - 14 - FE-110 (LEMB)
Me262B-1a, WNr.11063, which later became "Vera" and then renamed "Willie"(LEMB)
All photos taken at Melun-Villaroche during their transfer flight from Lechfeld to Cherbourg


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## stona (Jan 27, 2017)

First Picture.
Me 262 B-1a. Wnr. 110639.
Named '639' and 'Vera' by the 54th Air Disarmament Squadron. Renamed 'Willie' and '555' by Watson's Whizzers.


Second Picture.
Me 262 A-1a/U4. Wnr. 170083.
It was named 'Wilma Jeanne by the 54th Air Disarmament Squadron. Renumbered '000' and renamed 'Happy Hunter II' by Watson's Whizzer. Crashed 60 miles west of Paris on transfer flight, 18th June 1945.

Third Picture.
I assume this is 'Doris', 'Jabo Bait', '777'. A Me 262 A-2a Wnr. 110836, but I can't check at the moment.

Fourth Picture
Me 262 A-1a converted to A-1a/U3. Wnr. 500453.
Named 'Connie the Sharp One' by 54th Air Disarmament Squadron (as seen above). Renumbered '444' and renamed 'Pick II' by Watson's Whizzers. The reconnaissance nose was replaced with a standard fighter nose in the US.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

I read last night that the recon version of the Me 262 had a window in the bottom of the cockpit. Does anyone know if this is true? Are there pictures of this if it is so?


----------



## stona (Jan 27, 2017)

Since it was only the nose in front of cockpit tub that was different I can't see how there would have been. Also the way the aircraft was put together would make this tricky, though not impossible.

The Me 262 A-2/U2 prototype, V11, (Wnr. 110555, coded V555) had a bomb aiming position in its nose with a good view down, but that's a rather different beast.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

I agree Steve, especially since the cockpit tub was pressurized. Also wasn't the main gear wells directly under that? Anyway in the book "The Messerschmitt Me 262: A Guide to the Luftwaffe’s First Jet Fighter" by Richard A. Franks it states under Me 262A-1a/U3 production listing:

"A window was cut in the floor of the cockpit to allow the pilot to sight his cameras on the ground below"


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds like another Franksism !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

Perhaps


----------



## stona (Jan 27, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Perhaps



I'm struggling to think where it could have gone to afford anything but a nice view of the wheels (like a Hawker Hurricane, which did have a couple of cut outs to allow the pilot to see the undercarriage retracted). 
I can't rule it out as I haven't found conclusive evidence for or against 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

Steve, like I said, I agree with you. However, shouldn't this be easy to confirm? Isn't one of the 262 on display in some museum a recon bird, with it's camera nose replaced with a fighter nose? I seem to remember it might have been owned by Howard Huges.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)

USA 1 - Messerschmitt Me262A - W.Nr.500443 - coded "Yellow 5" of unknown unit - not taken up by the US, shipped to the UK and then on to South Africa.
USA 2 - Messerschmitt Me262B-1a/U1 - W.Nr.110306 - coded "Red 6" of IV./NJG11 - also allocated 999 in the Watson Whizzer series. Shipped to the US and allocated FE-610
USA 3 - Messerschmitt Me262B-1b - W.Nr.110165 - unknown code and unit - shipped to the US and allocated BuAer.No.121441
USA 4 - Messerschmitt Me262B-1/U1 - W.Nr.110635 - coded "Red 10" of IV./NJG11 - not handed over to Col.Watson
USA 5 - Arado Ar234B - W.Nr.140489 - unknown code and unit - allocated either 202 or 303 and shipped to the US
USA 6 - Arado Ar234B - W.Nr.unknown - unknown code and unit - no further details
USA 7 - Arado Ar234B - W.Nr.unknown - unknown code and unit - no further details
USA 8 - Heinkel He219A-0 - W.Nr.210903 - factory coded SP+CR - shipped to the US and allocated FE-612
USA 9 - Heinkel He219A-2 - W.Nr.290060 - factory coded CS+QG - shipped to the US and allocated FE-613
USA 10 - Heinkel He219A - W.Nr.290202 - unknown code - shipped to the US and allocated FE-614. In storage at NASM Silver Hill
USA 11 - Focke-Wulf Ta152H-0 - W.Nr.150003 - shipped to the US and allocated FE-112. In storage at NASM Silver Hill
USA 12 - Focke-Wulf Fw190D-9 - W.Nr.unknown - shipped to the US and allocated either FE-119 or FE-120
USA 13 - Focke-Wulf Fw190D-9 - W.Nr.401392 - coded "Black 5" of JG26 - shipped to the US and allocated FE-121
USA 14 - Focke-Wulf Fw190D-13 - W.Nr.836017 - coded "Yellow 10" of JG26 - shipped to the US and allocated FE-118. On static display at Fighter Museum, Arizona
USA 15 - Focke-Wulf Fw190D-9 - W.Nr.unknown - shipped to the US and allocated either FE-120 or FE-119
USA 16, USA 17, USA 18, USA 19 - possible allocation to Me410's
USA 20 - untraced
USA 21 - Junkers Ju88G-6 - W.Nr.unknown - shipped to the US and allocated FE-611
USA 022 - Junkers Ju290A-4 - W.Nr.110196 - factory coded PI+PS - shipped to the US and allocated FE-3400
USA 23 to USA 39 - untraced
USA 40 - Arado Ar234B-2 - W.Nr.140311 - unknown code of II./KG76 - allocated Watson Whizzer No.404 and later allocated FE-1011
USA 41 to USA 49 - untraced
USA 50 - Arado Ar234B-2 - W.Nr.140312 - unknown code of II./KG76 - shipped to the US and allocated FE-1010
[source: "War Prizes" by Phil Butler, Midland 1994]

Post 118-120 source LEMB


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)

Watson Whizzer Data Matrix 

Key:
A - Whizzers number
B - Type
C - WNr
D - 54th ADS name
E - Whizzers name
F - Reaper number
G - US Serial No

A - B - C - D - E - F - G

000 - Me262A-1a/U4 - 170083 - Wilma Jeane - Happy Hunter II - n/a - n/a
111 - Me262A-1a - ? - Beverly Anne - Screamin' Meemie - 20 - 121442
222 - Me262A-1a/U3 - ? - Marge - Lady Jess IV - n/a - 121443
333 - Me262A-1a - ? - Pauline - Deelovely - n/a - 121444
444 - Me262A-1a/U3 - ? - Connie the Sharp Article - Pick II - 19 - FE-4012
555 - Me262B-1a - 110639 - Vera - Willie - n/a - 121448
666 - Me262A-1a/U3 - 500098 - Joanne - Cookie VII - n/a - FE-4011
777 - Me262A-1a - ? - Doris - Jabo Bait - 14 - FE-110
888 - Me262A-1a - 500491 - Dennis - Ginny H - 29 - FE-111
999 - Me262B-1a/U1 - 110306 - USA 2 - Ole' Fruit Cake - n/a - FE-610
101 - Me262B-1a - 110165 - USA 3 - What Was It? - 121441
202 - Ar234B - ? - n/a - Jane I - 11 - 121445
303 - Ar234B - ? - n/a - Snafu I - 13 - 121446
404 - Ar234B - 140311 - USA 40 - n/a - 28 - FE-1011
505 - Ar234B - 140312 - USA 50 - n/a - 27 - FE-1010


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)

Post-war US Navy Trials numbers allocated to Luftwaffe types


121441 - Messerschmitt Me262B-1b - W.Nr.110165 - possible Watson Whizzer 101. Noted scrapped November 1946
121442 - Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - W.Nr.unknown - previous Watson Whizzer 111 and test flown a number of time. On static display at USAF Museum, Ohio
121443 - Messerschmitt Me262A - W.Nr.unknown - previous Watson Whizzer 222 but crashed on first flight and stricken off
121444 - Messerschmitt Me262A - W.Nr.unknown - previous Watson Whizzer 333. Scrapped circa 1946/47
121445 - Arado Ar234B - W.Nr.unknown - previous Watson Whizzer 202. Not test flown due to lack of spares and scrapped circa 1946/47
121446 - Arado Ar234B - W.Nr.unknown - previous Watson Whizzer 303. Not test flown due to lack of spares and scrapped circa 1946/47
121447 - Dornier Do335A-02 - W.Nr.240102 - coded VG+PH - in storage at NASM Silver Hill
121448 - Messerschmitt Me262B - W.Nr.110639 - previous Watson Whizzer 555. On static display at NAS Willow Grove


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Steve, like I said, I agree with you. However, shouldn't this be easy to confirm? Isn't one of the 262 on display in some museum a recon bird, with it's camera nose replaced with a fighter nose? I seem to remember it might have been owned by Howard Huges.


I've heard of a "window" being installed in one (perhaps more?) of the recon birds, but I have yet to even see a diagram of such an installation.

If you look at the Me262A-1a/U3's underside, you can see small "windows" that allowed a view for the camera's lens, as seen in this photo of a captured Me262A-1a/U3 (WkNmr 500453) taken in 1945:






Knowing the layout of the Me262's cockpit, I can't see how they could have installed a window like the Ju87 or Me410 and still have it be functional enough for the pilot to be able to see through it.

The nose of the U3 was crammed full of camera equipment (and sometimes one or two Mk108 cannon) and behind the nose's bulkhead was the fuel tank and behind the fuel tank, was the firewall to the cockpit.

Here's the layout of the camera gear in a U3:




Here's a standard nose layout for the A-1a for comparison (it's the schematic for the gun camera, but works well for this comparison):




And finally, a shot of the cockpit interior of an A-1a, showing how difficult it would be to have a window installed in the floor:





Now like I said before, I haven't seen any evidence that there was one installed, but I am a little skeptical bout it actually having been done.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

I found the folowing on the web. This is the one I was thinking of, the one that originally had the dual camera nose. Now does anyone have Paul Allen's phone number? If so we can just call him and ask him to just take a look. 

"Of the five AAF ME-262s, one was lost in a landing accident, but the other four have survived to this day, including the one shown in our two photos. It started out as a ME-262A-1a/U3 (WkNr. 500453) unarmed reconnaissance variant. When first recovered by the Americans, it was named Connie...the Sharp Article and then a bit later Pick II. After arriving at Newark on the Reaper on 1 August 1945, the squadron was ferried to a small, little-known airport call Freeman Field in Indiana on 19 August, where the planes were put through their paces and their capabilities were explored. The testing was coordiated by T-2 at Wright Field. Our plane received the designation FE-4012 when it arrived in the US (FE=Foreign Equipment), and once the testing got underway, this was changed to T-2-4012.

One set of flight tests was aimed at evaluating the ME-262's capabilities against America's top operational fighter, the Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star. Messerschmitt had designed and assembled the ME-262 as a modular aircraft, so it was easy to change a plane's confirguration. For this series of evaluation flights, the American crew removed 4012's reconnaissance nose and replaced it with an aerodynamically cleaner fighter nose, sealed the gun ports, and gave the plane a new gloss paint job. On 17 May 1946, the plane was ferried to Patterson Field (at the time, the field's management had not yet been merged with nearby Wilbur Wright Field) where the testing was to be based. A total of eight flights were flown, two of which resulted in emergency landings. The engines were proving to be extremely unreliable, and after only 4 hours and 40 minutes of testing - and four engine changes! - the testing was called off in August of that year.

Despite the fact that (at least by modern flight test data acquisition standards) this was hardly enough flight time to gather an abundance of reliable flight test data, the Army concluded that the ME-262 had better accelleration and top speed, while showing about the same climb performance as compared to the P-80. The ME-262 also appeared to have a much higher critical Mach number, meaning that it had much less high-speed drag and better performance in the transonic realm.

After the AAF completed the flight testing, the aircraft was disassembled and shipped to Hughes Aircraft in Culver City for storage. There the plane was reassembled and the engines were ground-run, but the plane wasn't flown. Rumors have persisted over the years (and have been amplified on the internet) that there was a desire on the part of Howard Hughes to fine tune 4012 and enter it in a Thompson Trophy race against the AAF's P-80. The conspiracy-theory type rumors state that this effort was squashed by General Hap Arnold as part of a "cover-up" because he didn't want an old Nazi war machine showing up America's newest weapon.

However, despite the persistence of this story, there appears to be no factual basis for it, and when one looks at the details, the improbability of it all really stands out, even given the well-known animosity between Arnold and Hughes. First and foremost, if anyone could make the ME-262 fly reliably, it was Watson's Whizzers, who had access to plenty of spare parts as well as German expertise; Hughes might have had money, but he had none of this. Even with all those resources, the aspect that stands out most from the plane's testing was the terrible reliability of the Jumo 004 engines, which would have been wholly unsuited for air racing. On top of the practicality issues, the timing of it all just doesn't fit. The stories never really indicate which Thompson Trophy race the plane was to be entered in, but there were only three that were possibilities, the 1946, '47 and '48 races.

In the time leading up to the 1946 race (held from 29 August through 3 September), the plane was still in the hands of the AAF at Patterson, Hughes was in the hospital recovering from the near-fatal crash of the XF-11, and most importantly, Hap Arnold had just retired, and so was out of the picture in regards to any official coverup. By the 1948 races, the new North American F-86, which could fly circles around the P-80 (by then, F-80), had been in development flight test for a year, and so had made any grudge match a moot point; the races that year were dominated by the Navy's FJ Fury, and the P-80 didn't even appear.

That leaves the 1947 races, but Hap Arnold was still out if the picture in retirement, Hughes was neck-deep in preparations for both the H-4 (aka Spruce Goose) first flight...in fact he was so focused on this project that once made the statement that if the H-4 Hercules didn't fly, he'd up and leave the country for good. In addition, Hughes had the task of preparing for and testifying at the contentious hearings of the Senate War Investigating Committee. While 4012 was stored at Hughes' Culver City facility, it was still government property, and thus couldn't just be used for any personal racing whims that an otherwise swamped Hughes might have. So, barring some heretofore unknown hard evidence that Hughes proposed such a project, the story should be regarded as just one more Hughes-related rumor.

After a short time in storage at Hughes, it became clear to the leadership of the new USAF that our own technology was already far ahead of where the Nazis had been a few years earlier, and there was nothing to be gained in further testing of the ME-262. Thus, the aircraft was given to Cal Aero Technical Institute at the Glendale airport, where it was used as a hands-on teaching tool for student aircraft mechanics.

In about 1955, the plane was acquired by Edward Maloney for his Planes of Fame collection, and was partially restored, and statically displayed incorrectly as WkNr 111617 at the Chino museum. In about 2000, ex-Microsoft executive Paul G. Allen purchased the plane for his Flying Heritage Collection, located at Paine Field in Washington. According to some reports, it was shipped to the UK for restoration, but has since returned to the US, where it is reportedly being completed to flying condition, to be powered a pair of original Jumo engines. The aircraft has been registered with the FAA as N94503, with ownership being listed as Vulcan Warbirds, Inc., one of Allen's companies"

From the following website: Vintage Air: An American Messerschmitt


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Fassberg, June 1945 i think it is this one: "WNr.111690 Me262A-2a, coded 'White 5', piloted by Oblt. Fritz Stehle, Staffelkapitan of 3./JG7, surrendered at Fassberg on 8 May 1945. Marked 'Air Min 80'. flown to Melsbroek on 5 August 1945; to Manston on 6 August 1945; to RAE on 7 August 1945; not test flown in the UK but displayed at the German aircraft exhibition at Farnborough. To No. 47 MU at Sealand in May 1946. Transported to Canada aboard SS Manchester Shopper, arrived at Montreal on 1 September 1946. The aircraft was sold to Cameron Logan and eventually scrapped at his farm at New Scotland, Ontario."


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Same aircraft at Farnborough


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2017)

Same aircraft at the Logan farm in 1953:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Same aircraft at the Logan farm in 1953:
> 
> View attachment 366414



Is it ok posting this bird on torch?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2017)

It's from this site so post where-ever you want.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## johnbr (Feb 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

Hahahahah!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2017)

Me262A-1a/U3 (WNr.500453) which was allocated the code FE-4012/T2-4012 before being handed over to Hughes Aircraft Company. This example is the same Me262 of the Paul Allen's Flying Heritage Collection in Seattle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2017)

Me 262 B-1a/U1 "Red 12" of 10/NJG 11 (Kommando Welter) and a little later with british roundels.

RAF Me262B-1a/U1 wrk nr. 111980 "Red 12" operated with 10. Staffel Nachtjagdgeschwader 11 and was captured by the British at Schleswig-Jagel airfield. Red 12 eventually was assigned the registration code AM 53 based on information provided in 'War Prizes - The Album' it was scrapped at Sealand in 1948.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2017)

Sweet shots...


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2017)

T



his fin section, fitted with woollen tufts, was tested at Lager Lechfeld. As well as the prototype Me 262 V2 (WerkNr. 170056), which was tested there to check improved side rudders, eight other re-designated prototypes were also used for different evaluations. These included the new Me 262 VI with various wooden tail surfaces, and both Me 262 A-2a/U2 two-seat bombers.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)

Well known shot I would say.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

View of fuselage parts of a Messerschmitt Me 262 on towing carriages located in Building 10 of the Garber Facility, Suitland, MD; 1979. Tail and cockpit section most visible. German markings still visible. 'FE-111, 29'.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)

German schematic drawings of components of the the Messerschmitt Me 262. From upper left, "Triebwerk - Verkleidung" ("Engine cover"); "Starthilfen" ("Engine starter"); "Kraftstoffanlage mit Rstsatz (Schema)"("Fuel system with field modification kit (diagram)"); "Ausls̲ung der Starthilfen" ("Engine starter release"). https://airandspace.si.edu/collections/search/me-262

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

View attachment 467428

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice shots


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)

Yep, real nice.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2018)

Members of the the 99th Air Service Squadron, 84th Service Group, Ninth Air Force, pose on and around the right wing of Messerschmitt Me 262 A-2a Sturmvogel (Storm-Bird, V555, werk nr. 110655) on the ground as it is being held up by a crane in right foreground, somewhere in Germany, 1945. One-half right front partial view of aircraft. Left to right: Cpl. Roth, Sgt. Donald Hauser, Staff Sgt. Herbert Bettag, Sgt. Albert A. Neiles, Staff Sgt. Neil J. Williams, (kneeling) Assistant Crew Chief ReubenT. Bell, Crew Chief Cpl. Ralph Mackey, (standing on wing) Master Sgt. William T. "Bill" Pursley, Cpl. Josiah H. Tilton, (leaning against cockpit) Sgt. Ralph Stagmeyer, and Crew Chief Tech Sgt. Thomas W. Haworth.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2018)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_fmmMjHBu8_


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

me-262hg-111

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2018)

Messerschmitt ME-262B-2A "Official U.S.Navy Photograph" Willow Grove PA,


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2018)

Cool....!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## aurelien wolff (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice! Here is french B1:




from : Histoire aviation française 2GM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## aurelien wolff (Sep 28, 2018)

Žatec Saaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## JonOlsen (Sep 29, 2018)

Photos of an Me 262 posted by Rimmer on an online forum in Czech.
Diskusní fórum modelářů • Zobrazit téma - Me 262 laštovička


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## JonOlsen (Oct 5, 2018)

Very interesting Me 262 with a sloppy paint job over bare metal. Notice that the spotted camouflage isn't limited to the tail.It includes all the upper and side surfaces of the airframe. Looks like it was brushed by hand.

Posted by Spektor at Diskusní fórum modelářů • Zobrazit téma - Me 262 laštovička


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 8, 2018)

Great shots all.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

Messerschmitt Me 262A-1a/U4 Schwalbe, (Wk. Nr. 170083), "V083", "Pulkzerstörer", armed with one 50-mm Mauser Mk. 214 cannon. USAAF "_Feudin 54_" A.D Sq was painted on the port side of the nose of all the refurbished Me 262s, later painted over before leaving Lager Lechfeld Flugplatz and being shipped to the USA on HMS _Reaper_. This aircraft became Watson's Whizzers No. 000, with the name "_Wilma Jeanne_" on the starboard side of the nose, later the "_Happy Hunter II_". This aircraft crashed on a flight from Lechfield, Germany to Cherbourg. (Andrew T. Hill Photo 1, before being painted with Feudin 54th artwork,


----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

German schematic drawings of components of the the Messerschmitt Me 262. From upper left, "Steuerwerk (bersicht) ("Control unit overview"); Trimmwerk u. Landeh (bersicht); "Lagerung der Landeklappe" ("Landing flap storage"); "Hh̲enflossen - Verstellgerat" ("Elevator adjustment"


----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

German schematic drawings of components of the the Messerschmitt Me 262. From upper left, "Rstmarken" ("Setting marks); "Rumpf - Aufteilung" ("Hull distribution"); Windschutzaufbau: Verriegelung u. Notabwurfvorrichtung" ("Windscreen structure: Interlock and emergency ejector"); Druckdichte Wanne" ("Pressure-proof tank


----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

Me-262 going down


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------



## johnbr (Jan 9, 2019)

https://www.studocu.com/en/document...ce-for-hitlers-secret-technology/2836092/view


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

Luftwaffe Me 262 Jet Captured Germany 1945 1 REAL Photo Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2019)

World war 2 pictures my pawpaw gave me original one.NO RESERVE NO RESERVE | eBay

notice bulge on nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2019)

ORIGINAL WWII US GI SNAPSHOT PHOTOGRAPH OF GERMAN ME262 FIGHTER JET AIRPLANE | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

#632 WWII 103rd 9th Division MP Photo ~ Me-262 Captured German Fighter Jet ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

#631 WWII 103rd 9th Division MP Photo ~ 2 Captured German Me-262 Fighter Jets ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- 3rd Army- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT ME-262 Fighter Jet plane* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2019)

Excellent Pic, White 2 W.Nr 170071 this Me262 originally had only 2 Nose cannon.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Good shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

WW2 ~ Captured German Me 262 A1 ~ '45 Type 1 photo ~ Scarce original press photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 19, 2019)

# 711 captured by US forces along the autobahn in May 1945. (Press release photo from a modelers collection from Ohio via ebay, personal collection)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2019)

I though that was Hans Fey's defection plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 20, 2019)

That's WkNmr 111711 that was the first intact Me262 captured by the Allies.
It was captured on 31 March 1945, when Hans Fey defected by flying it to Rhein-Main.

There's several photos (including the one posted above) of it being tested in the U.S. postwar before it crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Found on the internet


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 22, 2019)

I was misinformed about the capture by the individual I obtained the photo from, here is the info and the internet connection: Hans Fay Archives - This Day in Aviation
his debriefing : http://zenoswarbirdvideos.com/Images/Me262/ME262PILOTDEBRIEF.pdf 
but this info muddies the story: 526th AIB


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## JonOlsen (Mar 24, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 282711


Out of curiosity, is that a letter "J" that I seen on the front nose wheel door?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

WW2 U.S. 8th Air Force Vet Photos, Souvenirs , Shrapnel, 262 Jet & Stuka Photos | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2019)

Excellent Pic, a new image of Red 3 W.Nr. 110662 of KG(J)54 details recently confirmed by David E Brown


----------



## JonOlsen (Mar 31, 2019)

Now we can finally see the kg 54 emblem!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Captured Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter (W.Nr.111857)! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- Soldier Id- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT ME-262 Fighter Jet plane* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMIT ME 262 A-1b 9./JG7 ZÜRICH/DÜBENDORF PILOT HANS MUTKE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2019)

Interesting camo. I've never seen that before

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 10, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me.262 HG III

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me 262 Schwalbe 50mm Cannon Lechfeld Germany 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Org WWII 17th Airborne Lot- US Glider Infantry On Messerschmitt Me 262 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Org WWII 17th Airborne Lot- US Glider Snapshot Camouflaged Messerschmitt Me 262 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Org WWII 17th Airborne Lot- US Glider Snapshot Messerschmitt Me 262 On Autobahn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Org WWII 17th Airborne Lot- US Glider Snapshot Messerschmitt Me 262 On Autobahn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

Good ones...!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

WW 2 MESSERSCHMIT ME 262 IN ENGLISH/USA MARKINGS NOSE RADAR ANTENNA. OF PERIOD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 12, 2019)

me-262 art the






net


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

lucio perinotto aviation art official site e/bay uk


----------



## johnbr (Sep 1, 2019)

Me-262 flare port This new to me.From the pdf book
.The signalflares were fired byMe262 pilots while approaching friendly airfields for landing,alerting ground crew and Flak(anti-aircraft)units that it was a friendly aircraft approaching the




airbase

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View of Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter (#2)!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: US Soldier View of Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## N4521U (Sep 8, 2019)

I sure wish I had seen this thread Before I started my S2Finish build,
just little things to take notice of would have made things simpler.
Amazing the wealth of information in this forum.....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Well sorry about that but on the bright side you know now were to look for the start of another project

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 8, 2019)

I do in fact search here first, just don't get to Every one ofem!
This one escaped me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

US-Foto: Me-262 Kriegsbeute Ausstellung, Abschussgitter R4/M !! 2.WK WWII Orig.! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

US-Großfoto: Me-262 Kriegs-Beute USA, "FE-110", top Tarnmuster, 2.WK WWII Orig.! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

Original photo of a destroyed ME 262 German jet Fighter! | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2019)

Sweet.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

Оригинальный Me 262


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me-262 Cockpit, Stenda Germany '45 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

1944 Press Photo a German jet-propelled ME-262 burns over Lingen, Germany | eBay


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo a German jet-propelled ME-262 burns over Lingen, Germany | eBay



It was hat picture that confirmed the back half of the cnopy was cut loose for ejection of the pilot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2019)

And that means?????????


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

This is the german manual off how to operate the 262. And in perticulair how to get out. No mention made of last part of the hood blowing off. I think it does but no proof yet.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Greenhouse Me262


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2019)

"Kabine wirt vom Luftstrom und durch Federung vortgerissen" means that the canopy will be ejected via air slipstream and springs.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> "Kabine wirt vom Luftstrom und durch Federung vortgerissen" means that the canopy will be ejected via air slipstream and springs.


Yes i know, but question is the back part too ? I think so but no proof.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2019)

Good point. However there are many pics of Me262 wrecks with the rear canopy absent. I would suspect that this would not be the case if it was fixed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Messerschmitt 262 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Aviation Art


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

WWII LUFTWAFFE ME-262 BONEYARD WWII ORIGINAL VINTAGE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE MESSERSCHMITT 262 3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt 262 B-1a NJG 11 Schleswig 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 20, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yes i know, but question is the back part too ? I think so but no proof.



According to an english translation of the Pilot's Operating Instructions, the rear section does jettison, under the section 'Bailing out':

"1. reduce speed. 2. Loosen the throat microphone. 3. Separate the helmet coupling. 4. Operate the canopy jettisoning handle. (The central and rear portions are jettisoned). 5. Climb out..."

The picture of the rear canopy in post #284 appears to confirm your suspicions; theres a spring mounted mechanism attached to the left hand inside rim, and the spring loaded point at number 29 looks to be the centre cross bar at the foremost lower edge of the rear canopy, which butts into the cable operated lever mechanism shown in the top image of the same post, that appears at the forward rim of the rear canopy. It looks like if you pull the cable operated lever to the right hand side of the centre canopy, the spring at No.30 extends downwards and thus the rear canopy shoots off. That's my interpretation of the diagrams anyway.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 20, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> theres a spring mounted mechanism attached to the left hand inside rim



On further investigation by looking at photographs on a Me 262 cockpit interior, these confirm my theory. There is a red lever on the right hand side of the cockpit, with what looks like "Kabine-Notzug" written on it that is cable operated, as in the illustration, although the crank assembly at the centre of the rear canopy's forward edge shown in the top picture is hidden by a sill. The above mentioned spring mechanism is a red herring as it attaches to the top rear sill of the centre canopy and stops it from falling to the right when it's opened.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: ME-262 Shell Near Entrance Of Walpersberg Factory | eBay

About the complex Airplane factory REIMAHG - Lachs


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt 262 A-1 "Julie" Oberst Badré vor einem Flug 1945 | eBay
Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt 262 A-1 "Julie" Oberst Badré vor einem Flug 1945 (2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured Camouflaged ME-262 Along Autobahn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt 262 Lt Hans Dorn 3./JG 7 Faßberg Mai 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Sturzkampfflugzeug (Dec 6, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WNr.112372, yellow 7 of I./JG7
> This aircraft was originally test-flown on 23 March 1945 and subsequently delivered to JG7. The British then captured it at Schleswig. Became AM51, now on static display Aerospace Museum at Cosford. Haven't seen the "x" on this air-plane before.
> 
> 
> View attachment 282303


_is it just me or were 262s too loud_


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2019)

WWII LUFTWAFFE ME-262 BONEYARD WWII ORIGINAL VINTAGE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ouch


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

***OUTSTANDING Original WWII Photo Negative Plane Me 262 Flugzeug on Baviera *** | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

***OUTSTANDING Original WWII Photo Negative Plane Me 262 Flugzeug on Baviera *** | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Swiss und Patrouille Suisse an der Ski-WM Weltpremiere in St. Moritz. Flughafen-COO Stefan Conrad im Interview - PDF Free Download

Airfield R-91 Fliegerhorst Erding Me262A-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT ME 262 FRANZÖSISCHES BEUTEFLUGZEUG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT ME 262 A-1a/U4 „Pulkzerstörer IN ST DIZIER 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

3liB194/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Bild-Nr. B 194 – Me-262 A-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT ME 262 A US AIR FORCE ST DIZIER 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## aurelien wolff (Feb 23, 2020)

Me 262 assembly line
Messerschmitt Me 262 Family. [digital image]

interesting gallery 
Diskusní fórum modelářů • Zobrazit téma - Me 262 laštovička


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

100% Original Foto Flugzeug Me262 Düsenjäger Jet KG51 Herbst 1944 RARITÄT RAR | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)

100% orginal copy...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Messerschmitt Me 262 Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Messerschmitt Me 262 Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Messerschmitt 262 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2020)

great pics..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT ME 262 A US AIR FORCE ST DIZIER 1945 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571009


FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT 262 A-1/U4 PULKZERSTÖRER SAINT DIZIER 07/1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2020)

Don't think I've seen that one before....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nor I


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Meserschmitt 262 | eBay

Messerschmitt Me 262A-1a, (Wk. Nr. 113332), No. 2, “_Feudin 54th _


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

Original Word War II WW2 - German Jet Plane Wreck Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Rare WWII photo wrecked German Me 262 jet airplane aircraft along the Autobahn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Innsbruck

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## JonOlsen (Apr 28, 2020)

Regarding #329 posted by Snautzer, which version of this photo of "Yellow 5" is the original--the one that shows the RV band as all-dark or the one that shows the black checkers painted but not the red ones, suggesting an unfinished paint job?


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2020)

Original Word War II WW2 german Jet Plane Wreck Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me 262 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US AAF Army GIs With Captured German ME-262 Jet Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US AAF Army GIs With Captured German ME-262 Jet Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US AAF Army GIs With Captured German ME-262 Jet Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US AAF Army GIs With Captured German ME-262 Jet Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US AAF Army GIs With Captured German ME-262 Jet Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US AAF Army GIs With Captured German ME-262 Jet Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2020)

Cool....


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

2 WK Foto 1945 Luftwaffe Me 262 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Kennung . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2020)

2 WK Foto Messerschmitt Me 262 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 LUFTWAFFE ME 262 5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo-1265th ECB- US Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me- 262 plane (No. 29)* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

2 WK Foto LUFTWAFFE ME 262 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

Messerschmitt Me 262B FE-610 W Nr 110306

WWII German T-2-610 MESSERSCHMITT JET PLANE Photograph Service Man Army Military | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WWII JET FIGHTER PLANE Photograph Enlisted Service Man US Army 1944 Military | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Original 1954 Red Border Slide Me 262 Aircraft Airplane Jet | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Kennung im Feld . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 27, 2020)

The hills are alive with the sound of riedel starter motors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Messerschmitt Me262B-1a/U1 - W.Nr.110306 - coded "Red 6" of IV./NJG11 - also allocated 999 in the Watson Whizzer series. Shipped to the US and allocated FE-610 USA 2 - Ole' Fruit Cake (Repro)


Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262B Tarn Radar Flugplatz . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.

I was made aware of this collection by Marc-André Haldimann on 12oclockhigh


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum. 

Notice S under tail


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2020)

Excellent pics of White 1....!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

United States Holocaust Memorial Museum Collection, Gift of Dorothy Stone 

J.D. Neighbors photograph collection - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

German Messerschmitt ME 262 Fighter Jet WWII Snapshot Black & White Photo 40's | eBay

Baugher:
FE-610 Messerschmitt Me.262B-1a/U1 (WkNr 110306) ‘Red 6’ 10/NJG11, Luftwaffe. Surrendered to RAF at Schleswig-Jagel, Germany, it was transferred to the USAAF, becoming Watson’s Whizzers ‘999’, before being shipped to the US. Evaluated as FE-610, but later e-serialed T-2-610 it was named “Ole Fruit Cake” and “Schwalbe”. Scrapped at Freeman Field, IN, circa 1950.

The complete name was "Der Schwalbe"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## BiffF15 (Nov 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Known picture but with good resolution: Me262A-1a/U3 - ? - Marge - Lady Jess IV - n/a - 121443
> 
> View attachment 354041


What are the blisters covering? Haven’t seen one of those before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

BiffF15 said:


> What are the blisters covering? Haven’t seen one of those before.


To house the rb50/30 aerial cameras

pic from MBI Messerschmitt Me 262

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me.262 «Schwalbe» | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me.262 «Schwalbe» | eBay

Notice the partial painted over black cross.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

4417 Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Zweisitzer Nachtjäger | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## MrSmoothie (Nov 5, 2020)

Here's a great shot of my wife's late grandfather sitting in the cockpit of an ME-262. This is really a very nice detail shot of the windscreen and what I believe is the armored glass frame immediately behind that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Berny5664 (Nov 5, 2020)

Great pictures!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

MrSmoothie said:


> Here's a great shot of my wife's late grandfather sitting in the cockpit of an ME-262. This is really a very nice detail shot of the windscreen and what I believe is the armored glass frame immediately behind that.
> View attachment 600858


He is sitting in this one Messerschmitt Me262


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

WORLD ~ WAR ll ~ GERMAN AIRCRAFT GRAVEYARD ~ (21 PHOTOS) ~ c. - 1945 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2020)

October 1965? Talk about a "what if"...


----------



## Baron von Wien (Nov 8, 2020)

#414 This are repros produced in Oct 1965.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2020)

Baron von Wien said:


> #414 This are repros produced in Oct 1965.



The 262's? Really? Oh I have to hear this story, do tell!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> October 1965? Talk about a "what if"...



Oh, so the rumours of a desolate field full of abandoned German WW2 aircraft in Eastern Germany are true, then?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 12, 2020)

Pity he didn't photograph the Avro Arrow that was hidden on the same field.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Me 262 Hidden Forest Factory Regensburg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 3482nd Ordnance Lt. In US Captured German Me 262 #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 3482nd Ordnance Lt. In US Captured German Me 262 #2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2020)

Great view of the puttied seams.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Known picture but with good resolution: Me262A-1a/U3 - ? - Marge - Lady Jess IV - n/a - 121443
> 
> View attachment 354041



Me262A-1a/U3 - ? - Marge - Lady Jess IV - n/a - 121443 underway to new owner


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 262 Jäger Tarn Balkenkreuz Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 camo Tarn . #1840# | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me.262 «Schwalbe» 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2020)

Wish there were more of those 262 night fighter pics around.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2020)

Photo #428.....
Dayshift painter: "I've got most of the stippling done on the 262. All you have to do is finish stippling the nacelle with this 2" brush."
Nightshift painter: "Yea......whatever........."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Wish there were more of those 262 night fighter pics around.



I wish there were more 262 night fighters!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto Original 2 WK Wehrmacht Flugzeug Gefecht | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me.262 «Schwalbe» 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2020)

Cool shots.


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 17, 2020)

..can't believe you said that Wayne. I'd say they were poor quality repros and the seller is trying to make a fast buck...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

FalkeEins said:


> ..can't believe you said that Wayne. I'd say they were poor quality repros and the seller is trying to make a fast buck...



Well prob they are cheap repro and you have seen them before. I, on the other hand havent. And i do have seen a few over the past 30 years going over newsgroups auctions sites daily and even dusty archives etc. But i take it you have seen them all. 
Point is of these head ups is to preserve for an art that is in trouble (model building) and hopefully inspire the ones passing through to perhaps investigate further. Or use them for their model builds.

Even help some people writing books or maintaining websites blogs. Just by pointing them an interesting picture. And hoping they will do something with it.

Perhaps you can give a guy some slack and at least say where the poor quality repros were published first and what we we are looking at. Would the the thing to do no?

If not, just do not look into these eBay trawls with my name under it. I can do without those non saying remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Just by pointing them an interesting picture. And hoping they will do something with it. Perhaps you can give a guy some slack and at least say where the poor quality repros were published first and what we we are looking at. Would the the thing to do no?



Point taken! And you dig up some excellent pictures that I simply don't always find so I apologise for appearing to be unkind! For example your Pekrun post on the "airmen" photo thread was invaluable with the newspaper clipping. I missed that - and if I do translate Pekrun's account it may indeed go in a book too - if there is another one! Please do keep on digging them up. ( I won't attempt to justify my initial remark because your efforts on behalf of the forum members don't warrant that..)

cheers


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2020)

FalkeEins said:


> ..can't believe you said that Wayne. I'd say they were poor quality repros and the seller is trying to make a fast buck...



Aw...your being a bit harsh there Neil, don't recall seeing that first pic and the second shows to reasonable effect the light fuselage mottling and the squiggles on the flaps which we don't always see...it's more about details to me, even though the quality is a bit ordinary....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

11#11) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Kampfflugzeug . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2020)

A brush painters dream


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

0927) Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 - 410 Beute Tarn Kennung . #1922 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto zerstörte Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Kampfflugzeug Luftwaffe . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Kampfflugzeug . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Altes Foto Messerschmitt Me 262 Schwalbe Düsenjäger Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Altes Foto Messerschmitt Me 262 Schwalbe Düsenjäger Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Altes Foto Messerschmitt Me 262 Schwalbe Düsenjäger Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

2615 Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Beute Willow Grove Nachtjäger Kennung /2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

2614 Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Beute Willow Grove Nachtjäger Kennung /1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT ME262 ZWEISITZER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

US Foto Flugzeug Flugplatz Erding 1945 - Me 262 Reichsverteidigung Strahler - 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

US Foto Flugzeug Flugplatz Erding 1945 - Me 262 Reichsverteidigung Strahler - 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

US Foto Flugzeug Flugplatz Erding 1945 - Me 262 Reichsverteidigung Strahler - 1 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2021)

Merde

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft | eBay

Repro

Notice cloth hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Me 262 " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)

Actually that's the Czechoslovak post-war assembling designated S-92. The PL-01 has never flown.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Me-262 Jet Two-Seat Night Fighter ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Feb 26, 2021)

Facebook art

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

2 WK Foto Messerschmitt Me.262 Schwalbe Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

1811) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Sturmflugzeug turbine . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* German Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter in Action ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

https://goskatalog.ru/portal/#/collections?id=28011150

Found at Ludwigslust

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Mar 10, 2021)

e-bay
US Captured Luftwaffe Me-262A1 U4 Jet Fighter HAPPY HUNTER.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2021)

Is that the one that crashed on the was to Cherbourg?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

WWII Photo: German Me 262 Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

1945 Germany - surrendered Messerschmitt Me 262 Jet fighter- photo 10.5 by 6.5cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Berny5664 (Mar 17, 2021)

Fantastic tread.... Wow


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Me-262 Jet Fighter "CONNIE" ~ Excellent | eBay

Connie My Sharp Article

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* German Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter in Action ~ Excellent | eBay
> 
> View attachment 615152


wrknr 111711 

altes Fotoalbum mit Bilder vom 2. Weltkrieg Panzer Flieger Schiffe Soldaten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* German Luftwaffe Me262 Jet Fighter in Combat - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* German Luftwaffe Me262 Jet Fighter in Service - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Me262A-1a/U3 (WNr.500453) which was allocated the code FE-4012/T2-4012 before being handed over to Hughes Aircraft Company. This example is the same Me262 of the Paul Allen's Flying Heritage Collection in Seattle.
> 
> View attachment 373770


2 WK Foto Messerschmitt Me 262 Schwalbe Luftwaffe Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Me 262 Tail #888 Outside Hanger #1 | eBay

888 - Me262A-1a - 500491 - Dennis - Ginny H - 29 - FE-111

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Me 262 Tail #888 Outside Hanger #2 | eBay

888 - Me262A-1a - 500491 - Dennis - Ginny H - 29 - FE-111

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

orig. foto - Beute Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 - WNr 130004 Lechfeld | eBay


Entdecken Sie orig. foto - Beute Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 - WNr 130004 Lechfeld in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

WW2 PHOTOS WWII US Soldiers Fixing Airplane Vintage World War 2 Original | eBay


<body><p>WW2 PHOTOS WWII US Soldiers Fixing Airplane Vintage World War 2 Original. </p><br /><p>Good overall condition </p></body>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2021)

That's a nice clear shot..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Jäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Jäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





captured American star , 2 seater

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Jäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Jäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





coded +4

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Jäger | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 262 Tarn Jäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


IMHO this is Me-262B-1a, *WNr.110639*, white 35, known as the "Willow Grove" Me-262.




There is an older thread in the forum showing the restored a/c today.
And here she is in Pensacola today - amazingly beautiful :



Photo is from Wikimedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2021)

Shiny....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 262 Jet Fighter plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 262 Jet Fighter plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/files/original/367/6116/PCavalierRG17010062.2.jpg



Nightfighter radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Alliierten/Luftwaffe/Kampfflieger/abgeschossen/Pilot!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Alliierten/Luftwaffe/Kampfflieger/abgeschossen/Pilot!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Me262 Farm building


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Alliierten/Luftwaffe/Kampfflieger/Wald/Stellung/Start!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Alliierten/Luftwaffe/Kampfflieger/Wald/Stellung/Start!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Wald / Forrest

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

2 WK Foto The Messerschmitt Me 262, nicknamed Schwalbe | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto The Messerschmitt Me 262, nicknamed Schwalbe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





2 seater captured usa see also Messerschmitt Me262

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WK Foto The Messerschmitt Me 262, nicknamed Schwalbe | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto The Messerschmitt Me 262, nicknamed Schwalbe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Interesting caption. All in German except the word “nicknamed”.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

RARE! WWII 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BN SHOT DOWN/ GROUNDED PLANE INSPECTION PHOTO | eBay


UP FOR SALE IS A SINGLE WWII PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BATTALION. THE PHOTOGRAPH FEATURES A SHOT DOWN OR GROUNDED PLANE BEING ATTENDED TO BY INSPECTION. THE PLANE APPEARS TO BE IN A FIELD.



www.ebay.com





me262 experimental V-555

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

RARE! WWII 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BN SHOT DOWN/ GROUNDED PLANE POSED PHOTO | eBay


UP FOR SALE IS A SINGLE WWII PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BATTALION. THE PHOTOGRAPH FEATURES A SOLDIER KNEELING IN FRONT OF A WING OF A DOWNED/ GROUNDED PLANE. THE PLANE APPEARS TO BE IN A FIELD.



www.ebay.com





me262 experimental V-555

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

Captured beute














2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Me 262 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Me 262 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2022)

28-0-1945 Monday 30 radar antenna droptank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## BiffF15 (Feb 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 28-0-1945 Monday 30 radar antenna droptank
> 
> 
> View attachment 659545
> ...


I can’t help but think that the twin external tanks had a huge amount of interference drag. Does anyone have range charts for the various fuel configurations for the Me262?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2022)

Org. Photo: US View of Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter Plane Fuselages!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

Weingut I Me 262 Messerschmitt Factory Mühldorf am Inn
Then and now Restanten Ondergrondse Fabriek "Weingut I" - Muhldorf am Inn - TracesOfWar.nl



























WWII US GI Photo - Weingut I Me 262 Messerschmitt Factory Mühldorf am Inn #1 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - Weingut I Me 262 Messerschmitt Factory Mühldorf am Inn #2 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - Weingut I Me 262 Messerschmitt Factory Mühldorf am Inn #3 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - Weingut I Me 262 Messerschmitt Factory Mühldorf am Inn #4 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - Weingut I Me 262 Messerschmitt Factory Mühldorf am Inn #5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Luftwaffe/Jagdflieger/Startbahn/Wiese/Propeller!!!1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Luftwaffe/Jagdflieger/Startbahn/Wiese/Propeller!!!1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

Guns loaded ?+4 














*WWII photo- US Captured MESSERSCHMITT Me 262 Fighter plane Jet -GUNS LOADED* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured MESSERSCHMITT Me 262 Fighter plane Jet -GUNS LOADED* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

RARE PHOTO OF CAPTURED ME-262 #711 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE JET | eBay


If I make a mistake, it is unintentional. We aren’t happy unless you are happy with the item.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

Dennis



















WWII GERMAN LUFTWAFFE ME-262 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE JET NOSE ART “DENNIS” | eBay


If I make a mistake, it is unintentional. We aren’t happy unless you are happy with the item.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dennis
> 
> View attachment 672753
> 
> ...


Watsons Whizzers No. 888, Staff Sergeant Eugene Freiburger of the 54th Air Disarmament Squadron named the plane "_Dennis", _after his son. These markings remained on the jet until it arrived in Melun, France, where Lt James (Ken) Holt re-christened it "_Ginny H"_. named "_Dennis_", and then "_Ginny H_", it was flown by Lt James K. Holt. "_Yellow 7_" was shipped to the USA on HMS _Reaper_, with inventory control No. 29. "_Yellow 7_" arrived at Wright Field in August 1945, and was subsequently moved to Freeman Field, Indiana, where it remained until May 1946. At Freeman Field it was allocated Foreign Equipment number FE-111, and later T-2-111. As Watson's Whizzers No. 444 was being prepared for a series of classified flight tests, it's reconnaissance-modified nose section was exchanged for No. 888's more streamlined fighter version. This modification took place before the plane was moved to the 803rd Special Depot storage facility at Park Ridge, Illinois in July 1946, when the jet entered long-term storage. In 1950, it was moved again, this time to the National Air Museum facility (now the Garber Facility) at Silver Hill, Maryland. In 1978, the plane was brought out of storage and fully restored, with the modified nose section returned to its original A-1 fighter configuration. "_Yellow 7_" is now on display in the National Air & Space Museum (NASM), on the Mall in Washington, D.C. (USAAF Photos)






German Warplane survivors, 1939-1945: Messerschmitt Me 262


Harold writes articles on Canadian military history, including Military Parachuting, Warplanes, Armour and Artillery, Castles, Fortifications, Sieges and Battles, Warships, The Cold War, Women in the Canadian Forces, First Nations and Black Canadian Military Service. Each article is supported by...




www.silverhawkauthor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Repro



















*PHOTOS* German Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter with Bomb Load | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTOS* German Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter with Bomb Load at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Foto Flugzeug 2 Wk Uniform 2Wk Soldat Wehrmacht Vormarsch Gefecht Tarnkappe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug 2 Wk Uniform 2Wk Soldat Wehrmacht Vormarsch Gefecht Tarnkappe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

2-seater french captured beute














2 WK Foto PHOTO WWII ME 262 Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto PHOTO WWII ME 262 Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Wildsau (Sep 4, 2022)

This photo of V056 was in its stage 2 test configuration would you conclude that the tail plane is painted similarly on both sides or could it have been painted a solid colour when they added tufts of wool to test aerodynamic effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

The latter i think.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

V6 Blitzbomber" Oberst Peltz Kennung VI+AA














Foto Messerschmitt Me 262 V 6 Flugzeug "Blitzbomber" Oberst Peltz Kennung VI+AA | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Me 262 V 6 Flugzeug "Blitzbomber" Oberst Peltz Kennung VI+AA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2022)

Nice shot


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

The Messerschmitt Me 262, nicknamed Schwalbe (German: "Swallow") | eBay


Entdecken Sie The Messerschmitt Me 262, nicknamed Schwalbe (German: "Swallow") in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

Innsbruck



















Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter Plane; INNSBRUCK, Austria! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter Plane in Woods! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

Org. Photo: US View of Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter Plane in Field!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Innsbruck Austrias 1945



















Org. Photo: Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-262 Jet Fighter; INNSBRUCK, Austria 1945!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

captured beute














1923) Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me262 Jäger Luftwaffe . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1923) Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me262 Jäger Luftwaffe . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Originalfoto Betankung 














Originalfoto Betankung Flugzeug WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Originalfoto Betankung Flugzeug WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2022)

S.92 PL-09 













2 WK Foto Photo WWII Luftwaffe The Messerschmitt Me 262, nicknamed Schwalbe | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Photo WWII Luftwaffe The Messerschmitt Me 262, nicknamed Schwalbe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2022)

CIA Report of improved engines for S.92












Avia S.92 (Me-262 Czechoslovakia)


Avia S.92 Czechoslovakia After the end of the war, the Czechoslovak air force decided to restart production of the Me-262, designated Avia S-92. The S-92 project Although no completed plane was available, the Czechoslovaks had at their disposal complete blueprints, some completed sub-assemblies, ...




forum.warthunder.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> S.92 PL-09
> 
> View attachment 699948
> 
> ...




Not the PL-09 but PL-01 ..





the source: Me262 (Avia S-92) WIP skins









the source: Avia S.92 (Me-262 Czechoslovakia)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2022)

Alt Foto Wk2 Krieg Flugzeug Propellerflugzeug Landebahn Erinnerung Soldaten | eBay


Entdecken Sie Alt Foto Wk2 Krieg Flugzeug Propellerflugzeug Landebahn Erinnerung Soldaten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

